#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  پلیر قدرتمند GOM Player مکملی برای kmplayer

## nekooee

*پلیر قدرتمند GOM Player مکملی برای kmplayer*




سلام دوستان عزیز می دونم که خیلی از شما از برنامه kmplayer برای پخش فایلهاش استفاده میکنه. از حق نباید گذشت که چیزی کم نگذاشته و برای پخش بیشتر فایلهای ویدئی بدون نیاز به هیچ کدک جانبی عالی عمل میکنه.
من هم از kmplayer خیلی استفاده میکنم. اما به مرور  متوجه شدم در پخش بعضی فرمتها مخصوصا آنهایی که با موبایل گرفته شده مشکل داره . mp4 و 3gp از فرمتهایی هست که گاهی با kmplayer درست پخش نمیشوند و مشکل دارند.
پلیر GOM player دقیقا شبیه به KMplayer هست و همه فرمتها رو بدون هیچ کدک جانبی پخش میکنه. به همان کاملی. منتها با 3gp و mp4 هیچ مشکلی نداره. 
برای همین من خوده به شخصه همیشه این رو درکنار هم نصب میکنم. بعضی با GOM  و بعضی با KMplayer بهتر پخش میشن! ولی اگر این دو رو با هم داشته باشید دیگه فایلی نیست نتونید پخش کنید
توصیه میکنم ورژن جدیدش رو از لینک زیر دانلود کنید
موفق باشید







دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*930*,*abab*,*abbas136824*,*ahad9828*,*ali0571*,*amen*,*amir.ha61*,*ariubarzan_m*,*d-z*,*delta*,*hamidgold*,*jalilgh51*,*lpman*,*mahpoor*,*masoud_890*,*masoud_n*,*mehdi8320000*,*moghaleb1*,*mohsen74*,*mohsenn*,*nikai*,*saeed2041*,*sirosanbari*,*soheil21*,*tohidfilm*,*vahid 6631*,*بهار من*,*ساجدیان*,*سعدی*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*هومن اژدرکش*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

